# Question? TV show - squirrel hunting/deer hunting?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Watched a hunting show the other day where a guy had a break down BB gun in his back pack and shot squirrels in a tree stand while bow hunting deer.

I'm assuming legal in some states, but not Ohio?

Looked a lot easier than using 8 -10 dollar arrows, and 5 to 10.00 broadheads


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Should be legal in Ohio. Airgun is an acceptable method for squirrel. The only question to me is the hunter orange requirement. I'm not sure if hunter orange is required when hunting with an airgun. If it is, you'd have to make sure you were compliant there while up in the tree.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The orange wouldnt be an issue, since thats not a requirement for hunting small game. The issue would be the line in the rule book that specifically states that its not allowed. 



> A hunter CAN NOT do the following:
> Carry a firearm while deer hunting with a longbow or crossbow. Except as noted in No. 11 under A Deer Hunter Can Do the Following.


You could try to claim the air pistol as a CCW , but No. 11 says you cant shoot it, so thats out the window.
As far as I know, air rifles are considered firearms. If thats not the case, then perhaps you could get away with it.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

It would be nice to take a BB gun Ihad 8 or 10 fox squirrels around the other night and only one doe! Could have shoot my limit and had squirrel stew! Is a BB gun considered a firearm?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here's Ohio's definition of firearm....

(1) "Firearm" means any deadly weapon capable of expelling or propelling one or more projectiles by the action of an explosive or combustible propellant. "Firearm" includes an unloaded firearm, and any firearm that is inoperable but that can readily be rendered operable.

I'd be interested to hear if DNR has a policy in place regarding this.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I guess I was under the assumption that an airgun is not a firearm... that would make a difference


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Explosive or combustible means a CO2 gas operated BB pellet gun would be illegal. Air gun would be legal according to definition. Do we have a physics or chemistry teacher out there in Ohio Game fish community? Maybe a ODW expert?


----------



## Rock8104 (Oct 24, 2013)

CO2 is not Explosive or Combustible. I would think a CO2 gas Operated pellet gun would by Ohio's law it would not be a firearm if that definition is accurate.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Depends on the judge. It can be considered a deadly weapon but its generally not considered a firearm.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not the judge, a LEO, the ODNR, or an attorney, but IMO you would get fined for doing this in OH. An airgun is definately capable of propelling a projectile. The only thing up for debate would be the action. IMO the law would treat compressed air as an explosive propellant. Aiir itself = no, compressed air = yes. Again just my opinion.

I know some other states are way ahead of OH on airgun rules/laws. I think this issue is something that will be addressed clearly in mst states some point in the near future. The performance, availability, and the fact the prices are coming down are putting more of these guns in the gun safe all around the country. They make airguns that can take down a cape buffalo now days; deer are no problem at all. Seems like this will need to be addressed eventually.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

My question is...why would u wanna do this while bow hunting?..is there a silencer on the bb gun?..you never know when that big buck is right over the hill or around the bend heading your way...just my 2 cents.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> An airgun is definately capable of propelling a projectile. The only thing up for debate would be the action. IMO the law would treat compressed air as an explosive propellant. Aiir itself = no, compressed air = yes. Again just my opinion.


It doesnt matter how tight you squeeze it its still not combustable or flammable thereby not a firearm by Ohio's definition. I do agree that regulation will catch up with technology soon. I thought there was something in the regs however that said you couldnt use 2 hunting implements. Havent found it yet still looking


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> My question is...why would u wanna do this while bow hunting?..is there a silencer on the bb gun?..you never know when that big buck is right over the hill or around the bend heading your way...just my 2 cents.


a good shroud can reduce the sound the air gun.
hunting with a BB gun is a bad idea, but with a pellet gun is a good one.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

what kind of air gun takes down a buffalo and what does it shoot, a spear? what I've seen people shoot squirrels with would feel like a fly bite, maybe, to any large game animal


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> a good shroud can reduce the sound the air gun.
> hunting with a BB gun is a bad idea, but with a pellet gun is a good one.


A shroud is for dissipating heat. There's no way to "silence" an air rifle. They aren't that loud to begin with, but they will certainly spook deer.


There are some very serious air rifles out there. Nothing like a BB gun.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Trey - you can purchase air rifles from .17-.50 caliber. There are several manufacturers of .22-.50 caliber pneaumatic air rifles that produce up to African big game killing power. These guns used to be priced out of the average Joe's range and also a little out there in left field. Not so anymore! Some states already have hunting regs with air rifle categories and requirements.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

there is an entire show dedicated to airgun hunting and they hunt alot of big game. Crazy what they have been able to do without powder


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

after I posted I found some of the air guns you were referring to. 3000 psi and .50 slug was not what I was picturing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> The orange wouldnt be an issue, since thats not a requirement for hunting small game. The issue would be the line in the rule book that specifically states that its not allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mushijobah said:


> Here's Ohio's definition of firearm....
> 
> (1) "Firearm" means any deadly weapon capable of expelling or propelling one or more projectiles by the action of an explosive or combustible propellant. "Firearm" includes an unloaded firearm, and any firearm that is inoperable but that can readily be rendered operable.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear if DNR has a policy in place regarding this.


If the ODNR tried to classify my air rifle as a "firearm" they'd have a fight on their hands. First of all, where's the "fire"? As Mushijobah quoted, the law states that the projectile is propelled by an "explosive or combustible" propellant. Neither air nor CO2 qualifies.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I've often thought about shooting squirrels out of the stand too but I figure if the squirrels are out playing the the deer will come in calm.. It seems like the deer always come when the woods settle back down (after climbing my tree) and the squirrels are out.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I have shot squirrels with a bow and crossbow while deer hunting.

I gives me a sense of confidence, when I can hit small game at 20 to 30 yards, I should be able to hit a deer behind the shoulder to!

I've never killed both in the same day, but I did shoot a squirrel last year, and passed a small basket rack buck an hour later on the same morning!
He walked within 5 yds of the squirrel, and arrow, and didnt notice!

I know one day I will get in trouble by shooting at small game, when a big racked buck is walking down the trail!

But for right now I will ocassional take a shot at small game, groundhogs, rabbits,(when season opens), squirrels, coyotes, etc.

2 squirrels at mid morning = a nice lunch or dinner when I get home!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

had a limb break while i was in my stand last week am i supposed to believe it scared away all the deer? if you shoot a fairly quiet bow i dont think its a huge deal. I dont do it at prime time but at 4 o'clock sure. As long as you don't yell a booyaa war whoop when you nail a tree rat it doesnt hurt much imho


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

jray you must be a Fear No Evil fan!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jray said:


> had a limb break while i was in my stand last week am i supposed to believe it scared away all the deer? if you shoot a fairly quiet bow i dont think its a huge deal. I dont do it at prime time but at 4 o'clock sure. As long as you don't yell a booyaa war whoop when you nail a tree rat it doesnt hurt much imho


Its not the noise thats the problem. Its the inattentiveness and movement. Weve all had deer show up as if they just appeared. When you stop focusing on your surroundings you run the risk of spooking unseen deer. Its up to the hunter if the risk is worth it to them. I certainly dont pass up a shot at a coyote or certain feline pests, but I wont waste my time with squirrels.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> jray you must be a Fear No Evil fan!


haha that dude is a crazy man


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

It's worth the risk to me. I'm a hunter and have no problem taking the occasional small game animal for practice and dinner. 

I've taken a 130" 167" and 148" buck in the last three years!

So it's not been to big of a problem so far.

Picking the right time of the day and and afternnon to shoot is the key.

Shooting small game in the first, or last hour of daylight or dark would not be to smart!

But were off topic are BB guns legal to carry and shoot in Ohio while bow hunting?

Seems to be a split so far. Anyone know to a ODNR or ODW employee?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Getting the opinion of an employee is just that, an opinion of an employee. The answer would need to come from a lot higher up than that.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would hate to ruin a deer hunt over a squirel this time of year with the rut going on. If I were to run into a hunter doing this I wouldnt say a word about it. That thier business.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Old thread but wondering if anyone got any clarification on this since an air gun is not a firearm. Would be nice to take squirrels out while in the stand.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Simple answer to your question......if you take the bow and a BB gun, or a .22, or a shotgun with you to hunt, on the ground, in a creek, or in a tree......you are hunting squirrels..... as long as you don't shoot a deer you are fine. If confronted by a WO in the tree or on the way to a tree, simply explain that you are hunting "squirrels". I believe it is perfectly legal to hunt squirrels with more than one device at the same time. Not advocating bending the rules, just stating facts.....and open to corrections, HT


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

So just lie about what you are doing. I'm sure that will work well.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Old thread but wondering if anyone got any clarification on this since an air gun is not a firearm. Would be nice to take squirrels out while in the stand.


We have Mike Tonkovich on this coming Saturday morning. I'll get the definitive answer and let y'all know. Or you can listen...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, took a look through the good old regs book. On page 9, "Allowable Deer Hunting Equipment" at the bottom of the page, printed in orange is, "Hunters cannot carry more than one HUNTING implement while hunting deer." So, I guess that tears it. I just bought a .22cal air rifle too. Not for a simultaneous squirrel/deer hunt, but to thin out some of the bunnies in the 4 acre thicket behind my buddies house. It borders a farm, and there are no neighbors really that close, but I just didn't feel like blasting away with a shotgun or .22. Plus, there are quite a few squirrels he wouldn't mind being gone. They drive his dogs crazy! I'm in the process of sighting it in now, and trying different pellet types to see what it likes.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

You would only be lying if in your mind you were hunting deer with the two devices.......as long as I am hunting squirrels in my mind, I am not lying......just the facts...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hardtop said:


> You would only be lying if in your mind you were hunting deer with the two devices.......as long as I am hunting squirrels in my mind, I am not lying......just the facts...


"Hunting squirrels in my mind." Sounds like a country song! "I'm just huntin' squirrels in my mind", sung to the melody of "Carolina in my mind" by James Taylor. And I'll bet that story goes a mile with the local GP!


----------

